# Heres one for the AI crew



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Just interested to know is there a difference in payload between the hobie adventure kayak and the adventure island setup i would assume that the island setup with the stabilizers would alow for more weight but not sure.

Cheers micka


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i have successfully loaded the AI almost completely full and was still able to sail around the whitsundays without a problem. plan to do again shortly as i have been wanting to get out a do another camping trip


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Food for thought,

Adventure -

Length: 4.88 m 16' 0"
Width: 0.70 m 27.5" 
Weight: 27.22 kg 60 lb. Capacity: 159 kg 350 lb 
MirageDrive ™ Weight: 3.27 kg 7.2 lb

Adventure Island -

Length: 4.88 m 16' 0" 
Width: Amas Extended - 2.84 m, Amas Retracted - 1.06 m 
Hull Weight: 52.12 kg 115 lbs. Capacity: 159 kg 350 lbs. 
Sail area: 5.34 sq m 57.5 sq ft Mast Height: 4.62 m 15' 2"


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

According to Hobie they have the same pay load (as Paffoh has shown). Have been out loaded with rods tackle etc, scuba gear + extra tank, swag, 10ltr water and some tucker. Returned with most of the above (- 5ltr water and tucker) but with xtra 100 scallops(roughly 10kg), 10kg mussels, 8 oysters and about 3 kg assorted fish fillets. Adventure hull was fairly full and scuba gear leashed in rear well, bay chop was about 1 meter and I bilge pumped I guess about 15 ltrs water out on the return trip. 
10 kg mussels
10 kg scallops
5 kg drink water
3 kg fish
34 kg scuba tanks
10 kg weight belt
3 kg ? other dive gear
5 kg ? rods etc
72 kg my fat arse
7 kg ? swag
10 kg ? extras fitted to kayak
=169 kg approximate total weight
That's about 10 kg over their suggested capacity and the AI handled it well. At no time did I feel over loaded, in fact apart from the hull being noticeably full, the AI did not feel heavy in the water


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

ELM said:


> 72 kg my fat arse


what about the rest of you... :twisted:


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: ...very tempting these AI's what with ELM's magnificent marine menu and Astros camping and Josh's Waterworld... 8) 8) 8)

!5 litres is a fair bit of H2o to be taking on board though Eddy. Any light on where it comes from or given the overload is that to be expected?...and acceptable....but without a bilge pump could be a problem


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Varp, from what I can gather from other forums, its a bit hit and miss as to whether or not you get a wet hulled AI or a dry one. Some say they get very little water and others (me included) seem to get a fair bit.
I have put mine up on racks filled with water, cannot find a leak anywhere, completely stripped it down and sealed every nook and cranny, bolt and screw I can think of. Next time out, the bay was a sheet of glass and I came back with 5+ ltrs in the hull, other times I come back virtually dry inside. Very frustrating as it wrecks your gear that you have stowed in hull. Lure boxes floating back and forth out of reach from where originally stowed.
I can understand water in the hull in rough chop when under sail, as I have had the whole bow, back to the mast completely submerged when plowing through the swell/chop (water under the front hatch) and have had the stern completely buried in water as well. I think some of it comes from the rudder cables, as the stern rides low in the water, also a little when opening hatches etc, but not the quantity I seem to get at times.
Got caught out wide on the bay one day, went from 15 to 20 knots to more like 30 knots. Took 4.5 hours tacking in the wind in 1.5+ meter slop, by time I got back I had at least 10ltrs inside, hence fitting the bilge pump.
On the dive trip previously mentioned, a lot of the water would have come from the scallops, mussels and dive gear that was stowed in the hull wet, but I am sure some from other means I cannot explain.
All in all I am still a very  camper and would not trade my AI for anything else (apart for a dry, moss colored one :lol: ) would also love a hand made wooden one 8) .


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm with you on a wooden one...can't beat woody watercraft, but our Adventure gets far more water in it than it should. Not bothered to date sorting it out, but have read the following on getting to grips with it. I suspect the rudder lines too.

You create positive air pressure in the hull. Get a vac and get the hose on the exhaust end. Then with some cardboard you put that over an open hatch with the hose poking through that into the hull. All gets roughly masking taped, but no need to go to great bother cos you just need positive air pressure in the hull. Paint brush and soapy water. Whack that around every suspect spot and yeah...... I'm sure this has been posted before, but that's how I roughly remember it.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Its got to the point I just tolerate it. If it gets any worse then I will star to worry a little.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Astro said:


> ELM said:
> 
> 
> > 72 kg my fat arse
> ...


Thanks for that Astro, know I have a complex about the extra weight I am carrying, thought it was only my arse I had to worry about.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

We have one of each, which ever way you look at it. 1 AI (mine) and 1adventure (the wife's), or if you like 1 wet and 1 dry. The adventure leaks at the seals round the front hatch and the only water that seems to get into the island is when I open the front 8in hatch to get to my tackle boxs.

Question??? does anyone have any ideas about getting a neoprene cover made up for the big front hatch. All the hatches on our touring kayaks have neoprene under the hard covers and no water gets through them!!!

cheers from Moruya

John


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

john316 said:


> Question??? does anyone have any ideas about getting a neoprene cover made up for the big front hatch. All the hatches on our touring kayaks have neoprene under the hard covers and no water gets through them!!!
> 
> cheers from Moruya
> 
> John


Hi John, curious. 
Does the neoprene stretch across the hole and under the rim of the hatch ?
or
Does the neoprene just fit under the rim of the hatch ?

How thick is the neoprene ?
We get thin (1.5mm me thinks) off cuts with dry-suits some times, mostly to small but might be lucky. Ha!! come to think of it, I think we just threw a bag full out last week while doing renovations at the dive shop. Hopefully it just got put to the side. 
Hmmm, then there is the 3mm shorty wet-suit in the cupboard with the broken zip ??? Now you got me thinking


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

ELM said:


> john316 said:
> 
> 
> > Question??? does anyone have any ideas about getting a neoprene cover made up for the big front hatch. All the hatches on our touring kayaks have neoprene under the hard covers and no water gets through them!!!
> ...


We have some sea kayaks with a similar hatch sealing system. They have a neoprene cover that fits over the large edges of the hatch, kept there by an elasticised edge of the neoprene cover.

Confused?? Heres a few photos.

The neoprene cover (upside down)









The hatch opening (note the black edge, this is what the cover 'holds' onto)









The covered hatch (note the hard cover next to hatch, this is held in place by a straping system)


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

ELM said:


> Hi John, curious.
> Does the neoprene stretch across the hole and under the rim of the hatch ?
> or
> Does the neoprene just fit under the rim of the hatch ?
> ...


elm, the neoprene covers on the sea kayak hatches are exactly like the skirts that fit the combings except there is no hole for a paddler!!! The covers fit over the hatch combing and then the hard cover goes over the top...


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for that, will look into it, see if I can knock one up or get one made. Might be a good start to a leaky problem.
What thickness are they roughly ?
Would anyone else be interested ?


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey Elm,

As a thought, have you contacted Matt Millar with this problem.... and solution?


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

No Griffo, just done a few tests myself checking for a leaks, have not found anything and do not feel threatened in any way so have not worried.
I have mentioned it to Scott at Hobie Vic, but also added I didn't feel overly concerned about it as others have the same issue and cannot find a leak from the bottom half. When it gets real wet I have been in rather crappy conditions with a lot of water over the top of the vessel.


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

hey eddie,

Just checked out Hobie Community AI site, Matt Miller has an interesting method to identify leaks....its worth a look.

Hobie Cat forum / kayak fishing/FAQ.

http://www.hobiecat.com/community/viewt ... =21&t=1949

All the best.


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Guys. I just love the adventure island sailing yaks but going by the info put forward i think i might have to go on a 
diet before i can get one. :lol: Being around 100kg by the time i put my live bait tank my rods and tackle and all the big fish i catch :lol: ok maybe not the fish. I think instead of a sailing yak i might have a fishing submarine instead.

Cheers for the info Micka :lol:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

yakattack said:


> Being around 100kg by the time i put my live bait tank my rods and tackle and all the big fish i catch :lol: ok maybe not the fish. I think instead of a sailing yak i might have a fishing submarine instead.


really i don't think so the bouncy offered by the outriggers realistically should increase it's capacity....hobie i feel just want to ensure the safest possible carrying capacity...i can walk all over AI and the bow/stern only dip once you get out to the extremes


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

ELM said:
 

> Hi Varp, from what I can gather from other forums, its a bit hit and miss as to whether or not you get a wet hulled AI or a dry one. Some say they get very little water and others (me included) seem to get a fair bit.
> I have put mine up on racks filled with water, cannot find a leak anywhere, completely stripped it down and sealed every nook and cranny, bolt and screw I can think of. Next time out, the bay was a sheet of glass and I came back with 5+ ltrs in the hull, other times I come back virtually dry inside. Very frustrating as it wrecks your gear that you have stowed in hull. Lure boxes floating back and forth out of reach from where originally stowed.
> I can understand water in the hull in rough chop when under sail, as I have had the whole bow, back to the mast completely submerged when plowing through the swell/chop (water under the front hatch) and have had the stern completely buried in water as well. I think some of it comes from the rudder cables, as the stern rides low in the water, also a little when opening hatches etc, but not the quantity I seem to get at times.
> Got caught out wide on the bay one day, went from 15 to 20 knots to more like 30 knots. Took 4.5 hours tacking in the wind in 1.5+ meter slop, by time I got back I had at least 10ltrs inside, hence fitting the bilge pump.
> ...


Hi Elm, I also have an Adventure and have a very similar water intake problem to yours. If you manage to find out the cause I would love to know so I can pinpoint an area on my yak. I have tried the vacuum test and filling the hull with water to no avail. As is the case with your yak, I get water in the hull even in calm water, although I do suspect the rudder line holes could be a factor and hatch seals too.


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

yakattack said:


> :lol: Being around 100kg by the time i put my live bait tank my rods and tackle and all the big fish i catch :lol: ok maybe not the fish. I think instead of a sailing yak i might have a fishing submarine instead. :lol:


After a weekend of sailing in a decent breeze, you'll come back 15kg lighter....guaranteed....well at least you'll feel 15kg lighter anyway. :lol: :lol:


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Cuda, I will have to check mine again soon. I find it strange that water would come in through the rudder lines when in calm water, when in the rough I fully expect it.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I have heard the different tempertures can open up little holes or gaps in and around the kayak,,,caused by cold water that its sitting on and hot weather on the outside of the hull.

Theres no way of finding these leaks that i know of,,it could be why some folks get water in on a calm day ?


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

> I also have an Adventure and have a very similar water intake problem to yours. If you manage to find out the cause I would love to know so I can pinpoint an area on my yak. I have tried the vacuum test and filling the hull with water to no avail. As is the case with your yak, I get water in the hull even in calm water, although I do suspect the rudder line holes could be a factor and hatch seals too.


Try putting air into the hull by sealing the hatch with cardboard and sticking an air gun thru the cardboard ( maybe at the local servo or if you have an air compressor) then spray soapy water ( a small hand spayer with dishwashing detergent) over every joint , hole, hatch etc. If air is leaking, it will blow air bubbles where the leak is located. I think the Hobie site recommeneded painting the soapy water on...same thing really.

I used this technique to find gas leaks in Natural Gas pipework/fittings/components etc.

The better the seal where the air gun is, the better the pressure in the hull to id leaks.

The Hobie site also talks about differing air pressure/temperature etc inside and outside of the hull , hence the need to keep some venting open for venting....certainly not 5-10kg of water though.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Pretty piss poor this.

Pay top dollar for these craft. While I don't expect every yak to be perfect straight out of the box, it appears to be more widespread than I thought.

:?


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

just lucky i guess..even after several sails in moderate conditions i have about 1.5 litres....still can't be bothered emptying it... :shock:


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

varp said:


> Pretty piss poor this.
> 
> Pay top dollar for these craft. While I don't expect every yak to be perfect straight out of the box, it appears to be more widespread than I thought.
> 
> :?


Hey Varp,

The Hobie AI's, are fantastic. I personally haven't had any problems with leakage yet have sailed in 35knot winds at Huskisson (south coast) with an acceptable amount of water in the hull (<1ltr). Mind you I brought my AI last Christmas...and I don't for a minute believe that I may not have a problem in the future.

While there may be some problems with some AI's... like anything I guess... Hobie appear to have a very good Forum site where such questions can be asked and will be answered by Hobie Engineers.....which is very comforting.

Have a look at the Hobie Community Forum site (US) its very informative.

I don't have any affiliation to Hobie at all...I just think they have a great product ( particulary with the AI) and a great after sales back up and after sales service which I find comforting in today's world. 

The Adventure Island is a great craft for sailing and fishing...the best of both worlds if you enjoy both sports.

My brother got his first taste of sailing when we brought two AI's over Christmas. With two other friends who also had AI's we sailed the 35knot breezes at Huski as mentioned above. My brother was the only person who had no sailing experience (zero) . After 40 minutes he was sailing with us...a bit shaky but still sailing .... a great testament to my brother and the ease of sailing this craft.

I mention this, not as a criticism but from someone who is more than happy with this product and service/information provided...and to say don't give up on the AI.   

All the best


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey Varp,
Don't, what ever you do, get an AI.
You'll constantly be tired as insomnia kicks in.
You won't sleep between outings... kept awake by your unleashed imagination with all the ways you can enjoy using it.

Seriously though...
After owning mine for about 15 months, I am totally rapt with its versatility. 
I use it with the full rig quite a bit, as well as just the barebones hull.... very stable. As well as that you can have the best of both worlds by venturing out in the hull with just one outrigger... still very light to propel, but with the added advantage of further stability. 
Dont think that you can't swing the pontoon in to land that fish that threatens to split the hook at the last stage. Josh does that regularly.

Payloadwise, I can't answer that question, except to say that mine has never felt like it was bogged down except for when I had another full sized adult out with me.
There have been times when water has got into my AI's hull, but I would only put that down to me leaving the central hatch open, especially when hooting along.
As a sailing machine it is so very convenient... not exactly an 18 foot skiff, but it makes you feel like it sometimes.
For me the best way to enjoy fishing from these craft is when the wind is at about 10 knots and you can sit back in the saddle and troll as you take in the scenery.
Lastly.... I hope you don't mind counting sheep. 
Happy trails.
Drew.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

yakattack said:


> Just interested to know is there a difference in payload between the hobie adventure kayak and the adventure island setup i would assume that the island setup with the stabilizers would alow for more weight but not sure.
> 
> Cheers micka


Since the amas have positive buoyancy the payload with amas will be much higher than without. I can sit on one ama and it hardly sinks.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Varp, I know mine gets wet inside and some times I grizzle, but I still think it is the best money I have spent. The AI is bl##dy fantastic, my little yellow beast serves me well for punishment in return. All the scuba gear etc that has been flung around on and in it, the punishing winds and waves pounding into it, towed through water by who knows what. Also I never thought I would own anything that would make a millionaire in his 60' + cruiser lower his nose to take a look, I do know :lol:

My little AI cries out to me to grow a heart and eat some concrete to toughen up, when the going gets tough, and I cower for the safety of the shore, am I hearing voices again???

Mine is also an early hull, I do not think the newer ones have as much water get in them.

I am also fairly certain from what I have read, if I raised my concerns Hobie would be there to help. Real customer support.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh I want an AI alrighty. I love sailing, I love fishing, I don't care much for pedaling though. Really keen on taking advantage of a breeze in a simple straightforward kinda way. Getting to and from the hunting grounds AND trolling would be just too much fun....no argument there. The AI fits the bill. Very nearly got one last year till the missus put the handbrake on. They are an all round good thing.

Just pissed off by the fact that Hobie haven't got their act together and stopped their friggin craft from leaking. This has been going on for four years that I've been aware of. I know they've got great after sales service and yes - they really do stand behind their ......LEAKY product!!!

Our Adventure leaks. Has done since the get go. Probably the rudder lines. It's always been said that the rudder lines leak. WTF haven't they sorted that one out yet? It's not a big ask.

....and pleeeeease.....don't take this the wrong way Hobie afficionados...the Hobie firmament is firmly established and I respect that....I'm not bagging them...but it seems (I stress - seems) - that they haven't sorted out what I would have thought to be a primary, shining, golden glowing Unicorn rule of yak craftmanship - the unwanted ingress of the fuggin watery stuff!


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

And a well worded post to Varp. 

I can understand your fustration with a leaking adventurer  ...for four years. Everyone has thier thoughts and experiences on this subject ( Iguess thats why its such a good forum), not just with the AI but also other Yaks including Hobie.

I can only add.........try the method suggested earlier....pressurising the hull with air then test using a sprayer with Parmolive and watch the bubbles. I'll be trying this tonight with my AI so will let you know hoiw I got on.

However, have a good look at the Hobie Community site and do send a query to Matt Millar ( Hobie R&D Eng.)..he will answer all questions. 8) 

_*" fuggin watery stuff"*_ ...... love it. :lol: :lol: :lol:

All the very Best Varp.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes you are right Varp.


----------



## weapon (Dec 9, 2007)

Have an 08 AI. It did take on some water in rougher conditions. Did a hose test on outside of hull and noticed water seeping thru a white blanking plug for the older style up/down rudder control (it had the newer up/down handles). The hull itself was replaced, due to a hull crack that developed around drive slot, but I understand all hatches/cross-arms etc were transferred over to the new 08 hull. It does not have a blanking plug, just the newer up/down pull handles alone. My new hull takes on less water than before in rough conditions. So deducting the common feature of both hulls (the hatches and cross arms) I suspect this blanking plug and rudder lines holes would be the main culprits in water ingress on the first hull.


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Have never seen an AI on the water in sydney although i mainly fish the south side. I bet they would be great for places like longy where you could get to some places a little futher out, Or even up at port stephens wher the guys paddle for 45 min to get to broughton. Roughly how long do they take to set up ?

Cheers Micka


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Firstly I must say that my adventure doesn't get any water in it, it is a 2008 model and I only weight around 75kg and i carry a minumum amount of crap in it. what i would like to know is the retail price to convert my adventure to an AI? I am still lusting after a AI and figure i can live with different coloured almas since aren't (or were not previously) available in that sexy hobie blue.

Scott


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

When I got mine I was told the Island kit retails for about $2.5K. You will need to speak direct to a Hobie dealer to get a true price, while you are there I would ask if it is possible to get blue amas made. They are supposedly only yellow and red but there is an "Ivory Dune" one floating around the forum. Never hurts to ask!!!
I believe there is a Grey sail for the AI's as well, might look better than a yellow or red one.


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

I think yakkass has one in ivory dune is that a custom job or is it possible to get other colours now.
I personally would like one in blue however all the colours are nice. Maybe a high vis colour for safety so you can be seen especially when you are moving at the speed of light ;-)

Cheers Micka


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

while on the subject of colours... my A.I. is yellow and the Mrs Adventure is the blue. When we were out on Batemans bay recently something kept pecking at the bottom of the blue boat but nary a sound from the yellow beastie... she was a little freeked out but I suggested it might be leather jackets and she calmed down. It was loud enough for me to hear from several metres away but even when I was close it was only on the blue boat??? I would like to convert the Adventure but its kind of a mute point as she doesn't want to sail!!!

cheers
John


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

I believe Yakass was a very special custom job, but it never hurts to ask. Not sure but if the dollars got waved and you were happy to wait anything could be possible?? Only a Hobie Dealer would truly know.


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Scott said:


> Firstly I must say that my adventure doesn't get any water in it, it is a 2008 model and I only weight around 75kg and i carry a minumum amount of crap in it. what i would like to know is the retail price to convert my adventure to an AI? I am still lusting after a AI and figure i can live with different coloured almas since aren't (or were not previously) available in that sexy hobie blue.
> 
> Scott


Hey Scott, 

As an alternative you could try to sell the 08 Adventure and buy the 09 AI with the new mirage locking mounts. If you can muster up a few people who also want to buy one then go for bulk buying. I brought three in one hit which helped with reducing the price.  
I've had no problems with leakage in the 09 AI. 8) I do have a slight ding on the underside of the hull (just in front of the seat) which was not caused by anything i did eg hiting shore line rocks etc. I have notified the Hobie Dealer. It isn't causing any problems...in fact I did a leak test over the hull and every joint, connection, plug, hatch etc... as per above posts... last night...soapy water and compressed air. The only leaks , which weren't much...were from the rudder control line holes...rear and front...everything else was great. :lol: The amount of water that has come in during sailing (35knots) is about a cup full...this was the same with the other two AI's.

All ther best ;-)


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Well, the AI exposes everything that isn't fully waterproof... even itself. When you sail an AI in high winds/rough seas, everything that isn't 100% watertight will leak. So if a little water penetration is such a bother, stay away from the AI.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

> what i would like to know is the retail price to convert my adventure to an AI?


$2565 is the retail on that, although we do significant discounts on these for our customers who have bought an Adventure from us. Island uprade kits are available in Hibiscus red, Papaya yellow and Ivory dune.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

My plan will be to get the sail and mast then later get and Amas or two,,not sure if you have to buy them in pairs ?

Plenty of folks enjoy sailing with just the bare hull and if you are on a buget its a way to get into the sailing caper.

What are the local kayak manufactors doing about sailing ? As they can gather its a popular past time but i have yet to see a VIKING for instance if full sailing regala.

And for those that get a bit of water in the A1 "Suck it up Princess's" (i saw that on a personal trainers shirt,lol)


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Shorty said:


> My plan will be to get the sail and mast then later get and Amas or two,,not sure if you have to buy them in pairs ?
> 
> Plenty of folks enjoy sailing with just the bare hull and if you are on a buget its a way to get into the sailing caper.


i don't think they are using the AI sail when they do...doubt you would stay up right in 5 knot winds...


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Thats a good point,,funny folks have told me the Hobie sails are to big and get over powered to easily but i have noticed different sizes and you can furl them up to reduce the sail area as well,,just a bit of info for those that are not aware,,a couple of guys have cut down the sails but maybe they should have brought a smaller one to start with ?


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Yakass said:


> > what i would like to know is the retail price to convert my adventure to an AI?
> 
> 
> $2565 is the retail on that, although we do significant discounts on these for our customers who have bought an Adventure from us. Island uprade kits are available in Hibiscus red, Papaya yellow and Ivory dune.


Is that a fitted price?


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Astro said:


> Shorty said:
> 
> 
> > My plan will be to get the sail and mast then later get and Amas or two,,not sure if you have to buy them in pairs ?
> ...


I agree. Maybe refering to the 20.25sqft Hobie sail kit.


----------

